# New AKC Tracking Title



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

O'Stara has earned her TD!!!! Thank you to co-owner Charlene Wiglesworth!!!

Ostara is officially known as:

U-Ch Wally Vom Haus Kirschental TD RN CTL-1 





























Charlene wrote an excellent recap of the actual test, click here to read the full account: O'stara's TD title story


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome!!!! BIG CONGRATZ


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Big congratulations!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Way to go!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, way to go!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Love the horseshoe - is that the article or the trophy?

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!! And I loved the track description too!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWCongrats!! And I loved the track description too!



Thank you Kathy! I really thought it was well written and enjoyed reading it also. I did not write it was written by co-owner charlene Wiglesworth.


----------

